# My Ruby Tuesday



## Bunnys_rule63

Ruby, from the day you came home I knew you were special. A Ruby is a precious stone and it fitted you so well because you will always be precious to me. There are so many times you reminded me of a puppy with your playfulness, binkying and racing about your run, slam dunking your treat ball, nearly knocking me over by running up to greet me, and the times you have winded me by jumping on my chest to see me. And yet you were so caring too, I always imagined you as such a wonderful caring motherly person if you were human. You were always taking care of me and Millie, your heart was always so full of love you wanted to share.

These last few weeks you haven't been you, and now I know why. You were sick - much sicker than anyone could have guessed. But I wont remember you that way, I'll remember you as the fun-loving bun you always were, who always loved life. Although I'll never forget seeing you for the last time, being taken away in your basket.:tears2:

You and Millie were 2 of a kind, so different, and yet two halves of a whole. I don'tthink if I know how to care for Millie now, how am I supposed to? She needs you Ruby, please stay with her in spirit, help her at this difficult time.

Ruby, these past couple of days have been horrible for you, and as much as it hurts that you aren't here I know that you aren't in pain any more, you are free. I'll *always *love you baby girl.....binkie free Xxxx



*Ruby*

*15/8/2001 - 7/9/2007*


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oh, Ruby. I fell in love with you the first time I saw your picture and now you have left so soon.

I can tell you were the best little girl and Millie loved you so very much as did everyone else.

I'm happy you aren't suffering but I already miss you dearly myself.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm so sorry you lost your Ruby. She was a beautiful girl and one of my favorites on the board. Binky free little girl.


----------



## Johncdn

She was one of the Great Rabbits:rose:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Beautiful Girl-have fun over there, find Bun Bun, he'll show you what trouble you two can get into together. I will miss you sweetheart. Your mommy and sis will too, and they will love you forever...:rainbow:


----------



## Michaela

:tears2::tears2::tears2:

I've never felt so devastated about the loss of a bunny from anyone on the forum. It's not a patch of course on what you're feeling Jess, but I daresay I'm not alone in grieving for Ruby too. Let me know if I can help - if you want to chat or anything just send me a note. :hug2:

Ruby - look out for your mama and your sister, they will both miss you so much. Like you said Jess, they were two halves of a whole, they just belonged together.

Have you brought Ruby home? If you have you should let Millie see her to say goodbye, I did that and I honestly think it helped them. 

Binky free and healthy Ruby :rainbow:, your pain is all gone now. :big kiss:

_Love from Michaela, Ebony, Pebble, Maddie and Angel Bunny Berri_


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Thank you so much everyone.:cry4:You have no idea how much your words mean to me, it comforts me greatly that you loved Ruby too.

This is just *so *hard to take in, Ruby was so full of life - it's hard to believe she is dead.:tears2:I miss her so much already!

I would love to be able to make some memorial for her with picturesand videos- but I don't even know where to start.:?But I want something to remember her by, and to celebrate her life.:nerves1


Also for anybody who doesn't know - here is Ruby and Millie home thread: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15187&forum_id=6

And the thread following Ruby's illness 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=27092&forum_id=16


----------



## JimD

:bigtears:I'm so sorry.


----------



## TinysMom

I almost didn't want to log in today and check this board because I was afraid I'd find this...

I'm so sorry for your loss. I do understand what it is like to lose a beloved pet....I wouldn't wish that on anyone.

I wish I had more words for you - but right now - words just feel so empty.

I think I'll just go cry.

Peg


----------



## Pet_Bunny

So... so sorry. :cry1:

You did all you could, the doctor couldn't do any more, and the hardest thing was to let Ruby go. 
Sending you prayers and hugs in your difficult time. :hug:
Binkie Free Ruby. :rabbithop

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## Starina

I am so sorry to hear this. :cry2I hope you know that you did the right thing. You put your feelings aside and did what was best for Ruby. :hug:

Binky Free and Breathe Easy Ruby.

~Star~


----------



## Haley

Oh God, Im just seeing this Jess. I am just speechless right now.

As others have said, Ruby was a special bunny to all of us. I cant imagine beautiful Millie without her other half. Your pictures of Ruby and Millie always brought a smile to my face- your beautful rexy girls playing in the sun. 

Ruby's in the sun now, breathing free and shes watching over you and Millie. I hope it can give you some comfort knowing you did so much for her and gave her the most amazing life. 

Give Millie a hug and lots of kisses from me. I hope she was able to say goodbye; shes going to be so lost without her sister. Maybe a stuffed animal would help her feel not so lonely right now. 

Let us know if you need to talk, Jess. We're here for you.

Rest in peace Ruby, you were so special to all of us. :bunnyangel:


----------



## NZminilops

Oh my god NO!

Oh Jess I am so sorry, I can't even see right now I'm crying so hard.

Goodbye Ruby, I'll miss you.

My love to you and Millie.


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Im so so sorry. I cant imagine what your going through. I wish I could write more, but if I wrote about how special Ruby was, it would practically be a novel.

I have tears streaming down my face. Let me know if there is anything I can do.

Ruby, beautiful girl, you were so special. You mommy and sister love you so much. I can speak for everyone in saying that you so we special. We all love and miss you.

:rainbow:


----------



## maherwoman

Oh Sweet Ruby...you were loved by so many. You were one of the first buns I noticed on RO...and were the first beautiful representation of a castor rex I'd ever seen...and who better to introduce me to your breed and color's beauty?

What a stunning, sweet, lovely girl...I will miss hearing about you...

Binky free and healthy, Sweetheart...and yes, look after Millie...

ink iris::rainbow:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Thank you so much everyone, I wish I could thank you all individually but it is hard enough to write this as it is.:tears2::hug2:

I thought I'd post just a few of many favourite pictures of Ruby - she was so photogenic, so beautiful...:cry4:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63




----------



## Phinnsmommy

She is so beautiful.


----------



## cheryl

Oh Jess,i wish i could wrap you up in my arms and just hug you tight

I'm so sorry

Take care:hug:

Cheryl


----------



## naturestee

Jess, I'm so sorry. You did everything possible for her. I look at Fey and Sprite and can't imagine them without each other. I hope Millie is ok. Give her a snuggle for me.

I'm sure Buck is taking very good care of Ruby right now, and she's doing binkies all over the Rainbow Bridge. 

:hug::rainbow:


----------



## Haley

This is one of my favorite pictures, shes smiling at you







She was beautiful beyond words.


----------



## undergunfire

I am in absolute shock.


I signed on and saw the title thread, my heart fell, and I burst out into tears. I don't even know what to say and I can't imagine the pain that you are in.


Rest in Peace and binky free, Ruby :rainbow::rabbithop.


----------



## ani-lover

NO! ruby was one of my favorites of the forum. i love her fur and everything about her. it's too soon. 
binky free! sweet bunny. 











:group:there's been too many losses this year. i just wanted to say that ruby was beautiful and touchd everyone because she was loved by many.

ani-lover:angel:


----------



## SOOOSKA

I'm so sorry.

Binky Free Ruby.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## JimD

I love this one...zzzzzzzzzzzz








And there's something about bunnies in the snow.....


----------



## lemonaxis

You are in my thoughts, please take care of yourself, your bun Ruby was one of the most beautiful bunnies I have ever seen, she gave me so much joy, pouring over her pics and showing my kids.

Hugs to you,

Lisaink iris:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Thank you so much everybody.:tears2:


For now I am just trying to keep it together - for Millie - but whenever I see a picture of my beloved Rubes it just reminds me that I will never be able to see her again, I'll never be able to stroke her gorgeous fur again, I'll never be able to kiss her sweet nose again.:cry4:



Millie is just angry, angry at me I think. I think they she thinks that I have taken Ruby away from her; whenever Millie sees me she just goes into a rage and starts destroying her hutch.I don't know what to do, Ruby's body is being brought home today, and although I would do anything for Millie to comfort her, I don't know if I can show her Ruby's body. I never ever want to see Ruby's body, I don't want to remember her that way.:cry2


----------



## Bo B Bunny

That's ok, if you can't let her see it - don't upset yourself like that. I had to do that with my cat (I helped the vet while we put her down) and it nearly killed me. I hoped you had someone who could do that for you.

Poor Millie, I think she'll be fine but she's certainly going to go through a lot missing her sissy.


----------



## LuvaBun

My heart breaks for you and Millie. I can hardly believe Ruby has gone - she and Millie were such a huge part of the Forum, we are all going to miss her so much. Although we never met in person, I feel that I have lost a friend.

We are all here for you, Jess. I know it is going to be hard helping Millie understand that her sister has gone, but I do believe that letting her say 'goodbye' will help.

Goodbye, sweet Ruby Tuesday. You were so loved by everyone, and there are many tears being shed today. God Bless.

Jan x


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Well, Ruby is home. My poor mum put her in with Millie because I couldn't bear to see her. She said that Millie just went and sniffed at her for a little bit, then hopped away and started eating (which is good as she wasn't eating this morning). 

Ruby is now buried at the bottom of the garden where she loved to dig so much, at the base of the stump of our old conker tree that was recently cut down, so it can mark the place of my beloved Ruby's bones forever.:rip:


I'm glad I didn't see her though, my mum was in tears, she said the vets had wrapped her up all nicely in a pink towel though, which I thought was very sweet of them.:cry4:The vets also said that we can see the x-rays, however we aren't allowed to take them away (which I'm a bit annoyed about:X) so I might go see them next week as I want to take Millie for a myxi jab and check up (just in case - I couldn't bear it if she became ill with something.)


----------



## LuvaBun

I am pleased that Ruby has come home., and how lovely to be in her 'digging spot'. I am sure that seeing her will help Millie - and it's good that she is eating again. Your mom was very brave - I know it can't have been easy!

Michaela is right - a lot of us are grieving today!

Jan


----------



## myLoki

I had been waiting to post until something really beautiful came to mind to help you feel better, but I realized that nothing would ever come. I'm so sorry for your loss. Ruby will be dearly missed. 


t.


----------



## polly

In am so sorry,:cry1:

Binky free Ruby :rainbow:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I don't even know what to say 

I'm so sorry that Ruby is gone. 

I have a picture of her ready for the end of the month onmy website.... if you don't want it to go up just let me know...

:hug1I'm really sorry sweety, just know that we're all here for you and Millie.


----------



## Butterfinger

Oh my...I'm just seeing this now...:?

I wish I had the words to express how sad I am for both of you right now :tears2:

Binky free, Ruby. Your place in your home, in RO, and in the heart of your family will never be forgotten. 

~Diana and Butter


----------



## ~Bracon~

Oh no Im so sorry. I really dont no what to say. The first day I came onto RO I fell in love with your buns. Give Milly a big kiss from me, bracken and warren x x


----------



## JadeIcing

[align=left]Right now I can not post much. I cant stop crying. I am so sorry. She will be missed.[/align]


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I put this up because I felt like I needed to do something....

http://bountifulbunnies.blogspot.com/2007/09/binky-free-ruby.html


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Well, Ruby is home. My poor mum put her in with Millie because I couldn't bear to see her. She said that Millie just went and sniffed at her for a little bit, then hopped away and started eating (which is good as she wasn't eating this morning).
> 
> Ruby is now buried at the bottom of the garden where she loved to dig so much, at the base of the stump of our old conker tree that was recently cut down, so it can mark the place of my beloved Ruby's bones forever.:rip:
> 
> 
> I'm glad I didn't see her though, my mum was in tears, she said the vets had wrapped her up all nicely in a pink towel though, which I thought was very sweet of them.:cry4:The vets also said that we can see the x-rays, however we aren't allowed to take them away (which I'm a bit annoyed about:X) so I might go see them next week as I want to take Millie for a myxi jab and check up (just in case - I couldn't bear it if she became ill with something.)


Your mom was so good to help you with this. I know it must have been horrible for her. I had to help with my cat as you know and we wrapped her in a pink towel they had. I have tears in my eyes thinking about it. It was very hard for me but I had to be there for her.

I'm happy Ruby has a lovely spot for her grave and her sweet spirit will be with us forever. She touched many lives here and that says so much for a little bunny - so far away from me.


----------



## HarveyAndSam

I'm so very sorry. What a beautiful bunny. :bigtears:


----------



## Haley

Rubywas so special to allof us, even though we never met her in person.There are some forum bunnies that touch all of our hearts and become part of our family through their pictures and stories. We will all miss her so much.

I hope you dont mind, Jess, Ive been thinking ofRuby tonight and I made a little tribute with your beautiful pictures.

Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> I put this up because I felt like I needed to do something....
> 
> http://bountifulbunnies.blogspot.com/2007/09/binky-free-ruby.html


Oh Katie, you have no idea how much that means to me. Thank you so much.:hug:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I put this up because I felt like I needed to do something....
> 
> http://bountifulbunnies.blogspot.com/2007/09/binky-free-ruby.html
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Katie, you have no idea how much that means to me. Thank you so much.:hug:
Click to expand...

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*Haley wrote: *


> Rubywas so special to allof us, even though we never met her in person.There are some forum bunnies that touch all of our hearts and become part of our family through their pictures and stories. We will all miss her so much.
> 
> I hope you dont mind, Jess, Ive been thinking ofRuby tonight and I made a little tribute with your beautiful pictures.
> 
> Rest in peace sweet girl.



I can't even see through my tears right now, thank youso muchHaley, that is so lovely.:hug2:



And thank you _everyone, _I had no idea how special Ruby was to many of you, it means a lot. She was a very special bun, I miss her so much it hurts.:bigtears:


----------



## Bangbang

As many of the others have already said I'm really sorry about Ruby... There was just something special about her that really did touch us all. I remember looking at her photos for the first time and being amazing by her beautiful rich coat, that cute little mouth. She just beamed out personality...
Rest in Peace Ruby, you were truely a one of a king bun-girl

xox Lara and Bangbangink iris:


----------



## ellissian

I'm so sorry Jess I'm just seeing this now....I'm in shock. :bigtears:

Big hugs to you and Millie. :hug:

Binky free beautiful Ruby :rainbow:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Thank you.:hug:It just feels like since I've been putting all my energy into keeping Millie happy I haven't really given this a chance to sink in yet, it still feels so unreal. I keep expecting her to come bounding across her run to see me, or pop out from her tunnel wanting treats. It's just so unfair, what are the chances of a rabbit getting a tumour in her lung?:tears2:And why did it have to happen to Ruby?:cry4:

Also - I took this pic of Millie with her and Ruby's teddy and her new doggy friend. They aren't anywhere near as good as another bun - but she seems to enjoy them.


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...poor Millie...she looks so upset. Is she doing any better this evening?


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Poor girl.

Maybe wrapping up an clock that ticks in a towel and laying it by her will help, ive heard people do it for puppies because it sounds like their moms heartbeat.

And my guys like snuggle safes when they are sad if you have one.

Give her extra hugs and kisses from me today.

Ive been thinking about you, Ruby and Millie and your family all day. It sounds strange, but everything im seeing reminds me of Ruby in some way or another. Maybe it is a sign?

Love always,
Silvie & Family :hearts


----------



## MsBinky

I hope you two feel better soon. I so hate these situations.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Thank you.:hug:Millie is doing ok, she has mood swings, but thats ok - she's just coping. When she wants to be left alone I leave her, but when she wants me I'm there giving her pets until my arm is about to fall off. I think we're both having a better day today, for the past few days I haven't been able to stop crying, but today I feel a lot less emotional and I think Millie does too.

Silvie - that is so sweet, maybe it is a sign? After my parents finished burying Ruby the sun came out and shone on the spot where she was buried, and I like to think that was a sign from my girl.


----------



## JadeIcing

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 


RIP Baby Girl You Will Be Missed.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I can't believe it's been a week since I lost you Ruby. With all the stuff thats happened this week and the emotional rollarcoaster I've been on it could of been a month, not a week- yet when I think back it only seems like this morning thatI held you in my arms and kissed you goodbye for the last time.:tears2:

I miss you more than you will ever know Ruby. Xx:in tears:


----------



## JadeIcing

:hug:

We all miss you Ruby.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

this is such a shock.. i cant believe this... Ruby you were such a beautiful bunny..you will be greatly missed!

:rainbow:binky free ruby


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Thank you.

Ruby - I am missing you so much tonight, I think I've truly learned the meaning of the term 'heart ache'. I miss you so so much, it hurts.:bigtears:

Iwas looking through some old pictures and found these 2from last summer that I never posted, so I'm posting them now








My wonderful girl :cry4:


----------



## LuvaBun

Still find it hard to believe she's gone. It's only natural for Millie to have mood swings - Pernod did the same, and then she became very 'clingy' and followed us everywhere for cuddles.

We'll always miss Ruby 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I had the most horrible nightmare about Ruby last night.:bigtears:

Ruby and Millie were playing in the sitting room inside, and Ruby got shot by somebody I didn't see. She was bleeding all over, and it was night so I rang up the emergency vets and said we were coming. Then on the car ride there the car kept stopping and people kept getting out,so I was screaming at the driver to hurry up. But by the time we got to the vets it was too late, she had gone.:cry4:



It was so vivid that when I woke up I felt really confused. Then I remembered that although it was a nightmare, it doesn't matter - Ruby is really dead.:sad:


----------



## Haley

Oh Jess, thats awful. Im so sorry. 

We all miss Ruby so much.She wasso beautiful and brought somuch joy to all of us here. 

Youre in my thoughts and prayers hun.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Oh Jess, I'm sorry. Those are horrible. I, too, have had dreams about BunBun, bad ones too. I hate that. Unfortunately, this probably won't be the last one, but I hope the future dreams are just that, dreams and not nightmares.:hug:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Thank you.:in tears:I was watching some old videos of Ruby and Millie last night and it was so strange - to see her hopping about and playing -happy and healthy, yet knowing that she's not really here.

I don't think I'll ever be ok with her being gone. :bigtears:


----------



## Michaela

:hug2oor you, I hate having dreams about them, I always dream Pebble and Berri are still alive, it's horrible remembering when you wake up.


----------



## m.e.

I'm so sorry to hear about Ruby :tears2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Just to let you guys know - I saw Ruby's x rays today. My God...my poor baby.:tears2:The tumour was massive, it took up most of her chest. The vet said that added with the fluid in her lungs, she only had one quarter of her normal lung capacity - plus the tumour was pressing up against her trachea so it made her breathing even more difficult.:cry4:

The vet was so sweet, he said he was away when Ruby was ill, however he had been studying her medical notes and x rays and I talked him through what Judith said, and he said he agreed with my decisions on how to treat her, and when to let her go- which was at least of some comfort. He said unfortunately it's just incredibly bad luck getting tumours there - because they can't be treated. It comforted me a little to know I did the right thing, and I couldn't have done any more....but it still doesn't make the pain any less.

I am missing Ruby so so much right now, I would do anything to hold her in my arms again and tell her how much I love her.:bigtears:



Also - a friend on another forum made this for me. It is beautiful.:in tears:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I can't imagine how sad you must be. I have thought about that gorgeous girl myself so much. She was amazing to have fought as long as she did. That tumor must have been so draining on her.

She knows you love her. It's so hard when we don't have them to hold. 

How's Millie doing? are you able to love on her at all? that would help I'm sure.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I know BBB - she was amazing, and so strong.:tears2: Even when she was that ill she kept fighting and even survived undergoing the anesthetic. She never gave up.:cry4:

Millie is doing ok - she still has major mood swings but on the whole she is getting better. I was thinking of taking some pictures of her this afternoon, but I have no idea where to post them. It seems like sucha stupid, trivialthing to worry about, but I can hardly post them on the 'double trouble' thread...and I'm not ready to make a thread just for Millie.:in tears:


I still keep expecting Ruby to come back; her and Millie were so close they were practically one bun, it's not right Millie being without her sister.Seeing Ruby's x rays today has just really set me off...:sad:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I think the double trouble thread is still appropriate. Millie might be the only one with photos, but Ruby was very much a part of who Millie is.


----------



## ellissian

Jess I still use the thread with my Millys name in the title, it just didnt seem right for me to start a new one.

I know it doesn't feel like it right now but it does get easier......honest. :hug:


----------



## m.e.

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Millie is doing ok - she still has major mood swings but on the whole she is getting better. I was thinking of taking some pictures of her this afternoon, but I have no idea where to post them. It seems like sucha stupid, trivialthing to worry about, but I can hardly post them on the 'double trouble' thread...and I'm not ready to make a thread just for Millie.:in tears:



Oh Jess...I could have written this myself. It's such a terrible pain to bear. I'm so sorry :sad:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Thank you everyone.:hug:I think I may well stick with the double trouble thread...it's just hard going on and seeing pictures of my beautiful Ruby, knowing that she's gone. I haven't been able to look at that thread since Ruby died, it's too painful.:bigtears:

Emily - I'm sorry too. I understand so much what you're going through. It was awful looking through your posts during Peanut's last night, because I was going through the exact same thing on Ruby's last night. I kept trying to think of something to say to comfort you, but truth is I've been there and when you are in that much pain words can't really make a difference.:cry4:I'm so sorry you have to go through this, I wouldn't wish it on anyone. Thinking of you.:hug:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Well my Ruby Tuesday, I have been dreading this day coming for some time, but today is the one year anniversary of your death.

I honestly cannot believe that it has been a year already, it only seems like yesterday that you were still with us. So much has happened this past year that I so needed you for. I wish more than anything that you were still here Ruby, I still miss you every day honey.:tears2:

A few weeks ago when we picked Millie up from her pet-sitter she was talking about a rabbit of hers who died from the same thing as you, except they didn't get to her poor baby in time and he died chocking in her arms. I can't imagine what that must have been like, and I am so glad you never had to go through that Ruby. At least you got to slip away peacefully. If anything I am glad for that.

Ruby I am so scared of forgetting you. I feel like everyone else can forget and move on but I can't, and yet the longer you are gone the more I start to forget the little things thatI loved so much about you...it scares me.:cry2But I promise you Ruby, I'll hold onto those memories for as long as I can and treasure them always. I'll _never _forget or stop loving you baby girl. Ever.

Love always,

Jess Xxxx


----------



## LuvaBun

:sigh: Aww, Jess, we won't ever forget Ruby. I wish I could have met her as well as Millie  I can't believe that it has been a year, either. I am just grateful that Millie got over her problems and is still here.

Ruby, you were such a beautiful girl - we still miss and love you! Look after your mom and sister today!

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I've tried to avoid this section for awhile now. It hurts sometimes too much to see the loss so many have suffered...... 

Ruby..... My eyes are watering up thinking about when she crossed.... I know it still must be so hard for you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so very sorry!


----------



## cheryl

Aww Jess..Ruby was such a special little girl...who will never be forgotten.

I dreaded this year as well...i lost my special little bunnies and i knew it was going to be a sad time...i miss them terribly...and i think about them all the time..i miss all their little antics that they used to get up to...i just miss everything about them...i still shed those tears when i think about them.

Ruby will alway's live on in your memory Jess....treasure those memories forever...just like i will treasure mine forever.

:hug:


----------



## Michaela

The year went so fast didn't it.. wow I really can't believe it. 

*Hugs* Jess, I know what it's like. :hug: I was just thinking about your Ruby earlier actually.


----------



## JadeIcing

I will never forget her. I remember seeing that thread and my heart dropping. She inspired that poem. She will always be part of my memories.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Oh Jess, I know hon. I will never, ever forget Ruby! Ever! She was so beautiful, just like her sister Millie!

As far as time, can you believe it will be a year for Angel in 2 months?:shock: I can't believe it. So, yes, I know how fast it has gone.

Ruby? I know I miss you sweetheart! I hope you are having a ball over there and playing lots! You're mommy will never, ever forget you! You can bet on that.


----------



## ellissian

Aw Jess I know exactly how your feeling honey. You'll never forget Ruby, same as I won't Milly. Yeah there's time's when i feel i'm letting my babies memory go, and feel guilty for it. I think its just i try not to think of him too deeply cause even...


----------



## ellissian

though a years gone by since i last held him, its still painful, he's not here anymore. You will keep hold of all your memories of Ruby, she will always be your special girl. I will always remember her too. Her and Milly may be having so much fun together.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I can't believe it's been a year already. I think about Ruby a lot, I guess because she is a twin to my Scooter. She will always be in your heart. :hug:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Sorry for the late reply guys, I don't really like looking back on this thread.

Thank you allso muchfor your kind words though, it means a lot.:hug:


----------



## JimD

ray:


----------



## Carolyn

Oh No.  Not Ruby...

Oh Sweetheart, I'm so terribly saddened and sorry that Ruby had to leave her body. God knows that you took such great care of her and her sister during her visit to this planet. I always loved seeing pictures of you two babies. They always were so well groomed, looked like they were having such fun, and certainly were secure in the knowledge of being completely loved. I can't think of a thing they would've wanted, but didn't get. You gave them everything. They lived like Royalty. 

I'll be thinking of you and Millie. I know you'll take good care of each other during this very very difficult time. I'll most certainly be praying for you, Dear Heart. My heart, thoughts, and prayers go out to you. Love can not die. You will feel your baby. Don't question the signs when she sends them to you.

With love and deepest sympathy,

Carolyn


----------

